# Question for US citizens that have acquired Italian Citizenship through maternal decent and the San Francisco Consulate



## Montana2Spain (May 20, 2016)

Hello all, 

I have finally made it through the Italian court system using Luigi Paiano, who I highly recommend. I have the judgement from the court which now has to go to the Comune of my ancestry in Sicily. And at that point I should get the final documents. My question is, after I receive the document has anyone gone through the process stateside to achieve the passport? I know I'll have to register with AIRE and then apply for the passport. Has anyone done this via the San Francisco consulate? Is there anything I can do while I'm waiting for the final paperwork from the comune? Timeline?

Thanks for any information


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Before Covid passports would have been pretty quick at any of the consulates. These days who knows.

The only two things you can really do is get your photos and check how they expect to be paid.


----------

